# Not eating soft poos



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've seen this question asked a number of times - but I can't remember what suggestion was give.
Pretty much every day, one of my bunnies is leaving a soft poo and not eating it. I am not sure what this means or if it is serious.
Any advice would be welcomed x.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not too sure why but didnt want to read and run.
Could it be that its possibly eating too many pellets? I've heard that if they eat too many food pellets they sometimes dont eat their soft poo. Don't know how true that is mind.


----------



## amy104 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like your bunny needs more fibre. How much hay do you feed? How many pelletts?

I've heard of some buns getting this from feeding excel though I've not had problems with it.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I have this problem with Lottie, she doesn't always eat hers and then will walk int hem and leave little poo footprints everywhere which is lovely for me to clean up! 

I have to be careful not to feed her too much veg so maybe this is the problem? I've no idea why this happens- when I chose Lottie at the rescue they just said she's always been that way! I wouldn't worry about it as long as they are fine in all other aspects


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

cut back the pellets and increase the hay, a rabbit should only be getting around an eggcup full of pellets a day, too many pellets cause excessive soft poos, the diet should be around 80% hay

what pellets do you feed? and how much?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess I should have mentioned their feeding They get a very small bowl of veg in the morning. I give them fresh hay each time I go into the shed. They also often get timothy hay too - at the minute it's a type of hay with bark that they enjoy.
At tea time they get some more greens - but I have cut down on that too. When I go to bed around midnight, they get 2 egg cups of excel nuggets. Sometimes they don't eat them all. I learned here that they are only to get a egg cup each and that is what they get.
Perhaps I should cut the evening greens too?
Thanks,
Jacqui


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would try change their pellets, excel is known for causing mucky bums, science select, allen & page or wagg optimum (the pellets not the bunny brunch, which is muslie) are good foods that are good for buns that get mucky bums on excel


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ahhh, right. I thought that Excel was one of the better foods. They have been on it always - so it has not just been introduced. I must check out those other types of pellets.
I'm a wee bit confused as neither of my two have mucky bums - it's more a case of someone not eating their soft poop. Perhaps I should actually pick them up and look at their bums. I have been sitting in the shed about 30 or more minutes a day with the two of them as with the cold weather, they had become a little skittish as I wasn't hanging out long with them as it was too cold. So I have seen them hop about and there was no sight of a dirty bum.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah its too many soft poos that cause mucky bums, just simpler to type mucky bums sorry :lol:
yes excel can cause more soft poos then other brands, excel is a good brand if your bun doesnt get excess soft poos on it, as the soft poos are ones that arent digested fully, so they arent getting the full nutrition out of it, if that makes sense, brains in half mode today
some buns cope absolutly fine on excel, others dont

in short, if bun has normal poos on excel its good, if not its bad


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just skimmed the replies as Jack is due his feed soon, but if the bun is overweight they stop eating the soft poo's too. I doubt this is the case here but if bunny is overweight and isn't as flexible to reach round to eat the poo straight from the bum they leave it. If nothing has changed diet or routine wise it might be worth having a weigh in just to see if they're getting a bit podgy, maybe with the cold weather they're not running around as much so aren't burning the calories.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Excell is bad for giving bunnies stickier poos, its quite rich. I would definetely cut down the veg, mine only get a little bit once a day unless its grass.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks gang. Amos is definitely is not over weight - Pickles is a much bigger sized rabbit than Amos - she has been overweight in the past. Perhaps she is a bit podgie again and I have put it down to her being a bigger bun and with her winter coat. I'll cut down on the greens then and see what other pellets I can get.
Thanks again,
xxx


----------

